# Question about .240 WBY



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

So my dad acquired a Weatherby Vanguard in .240WBYMAG when his father passed away. The rifle has never been shot any my dad is looking to get it set up and use it this year. He gave me a call tonight, and was wondering if you were able to shoot a regular 6mm round though a .240.

He said that from what he was reading, the 6mm and the .240 are the same round. From what I AM reading, the .240 is based off the 6mm, but they are NOT interchangeable. It seems very odd to me that two rounds would be able to be shot through the same rifle. 

Anyway, I figured you gun savy folk on here could tell me if the two rounds could be shot through this rifle. Obviously 6mm is cheaper to buy than .240, and that is why my dad was even looking this up. He isn't really worried about how the .240 is a better round(or so I'm reading). He just doesn't want to give up his arm, and 1/4 of his leg for a box of ammo.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

The 240 WBY case is over a quarter inch longer than a 6mm Remington case. It is also a belted magnum, they aren't interchangable. It's a fine cartridge to handload because the cases are so expensive.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, not interchangable. Gotta fork over the money to get bullets for that rifle, just like all Weatherby mag calibers. Good calibers all, just not cheap to shoot.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The case is not the same at all but the bullet diameter is a .243(6mm).
One of my favorite rounds.. The 240 Weatherby pushes the 4000fps mark.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Got it. Thats what I assumed. I have not seen either of the two cases to have a comparison for myself. My padre just called asking about it.. he said to "Ask those guys on that 2coolfishing forum your always on" haha.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

They are NOT the same cartridge, they shoot the same caliber bullet (.243 or 6mm), but they are NOT the same cartridge and thus are NOT interchangeable.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Chase, Always thought I had to have a .240 Wby. Did some reading a long time ago. P.O. Ackley indicated the .240 Wby. is another overbore capacity cartridge that is not very efficient . He was of the opinion the 6mm Rem. is about as efficient as you can get for .243/6mm. Since it is a family rifle I suggest you reload for it unless you only hunt once a year. You could probably get by with just a box of factory. Midway sells ammo and brass. Good Luck


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, this rifle wont be shot much. My dad just thinks its a waste for it to just sit. Its a mark 5 sporter I found out, so a nice rifle. He will get it sighted in, then it will just be used for deer season.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yall are talking about short barrel life... How short are we talking about?


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Since your dad will only be sighting in the rifle and then using it for hunting and a few rounds each year to check sightin, I'm guessing that it won't be shot alot. You won't have to worry about a short barrel life. Cartridges that are really hot like the .240 Wby. and shot often will heat the barrel just in front of the chamber (throat) and will over time errode the steel in this location. This will cause a short barrel life. It doesn't sound like you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok. I'd be willing to bet the two boxes he did buy will last 2 years or more.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Chase, You are good to go. Just don't over heat the barrel when sighting; in wait a couple of minutes between shots. If overheated by continous shooting the barrel could be eroded in less than a 1000 rds. Not to worry.


----------

